# Tomy AFX track From Portugal



## gojohnygo (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello my name is João and i am from Portugal.
I am building a tomy afx track.
Since Tomy afx is so dificult to find in Portugal and it is really expensive to buy things that come from the US, i started to build some.
Since i cant post link or images i show it latter...


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Welcome Aboard!!*

Hi *gojohnygo* :wave:
Welcome to Hobby Talk! The easiest way to post pics is to get a photobucket account, its FREE! :thumbsup: Heres the link http://photobucket.com. Then just post the links from the links below the pics! I cant wait to see your track & cars. 

Best Regards from Daytona Beach, FL
Larry


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great to see you hear GJG! 
We have chat on Wednesday and Friday nights. Lots of great folks and help here on HobbyTalk.

Mointo bom :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Mointo bom :thumbsup:


I didnt know you were bi.........................lingual. 

Larry


----------



## gojohnygo (Jul 19, 2010)

The pictures from the stuf i buid are in my galery.
Take a look and give some feedback please:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Those look great! I especially like the small detailed pieces you made, like the tire rack and those cones. You're off to a great start!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi *gojohnygo*
Like Rolls said, very nice work!!!Love the grandstands and tire rack! Please post more when you get a chance. Thanks for sharing!

Larry


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I don't know if would be less costly than ordering from the US, but I think Tomy/AFX products are available in the UK.

Nice Porsche.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome! When I hear the words Portugal and HO slot cars I immediately think of this amazing old track: 

http://www.f1specialties.com/main/racetrack/racetrack.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lype Motorsport said:


> I didnt know you were bi.........................lingual.
> 
> Larry


Still learning. It's supposed to be Muito Bom!!

GJG, 
Grand stands look great! What did you make them out of?
Minha esposa eh Brasileira. Eu estou apredendo Portuguese.
Eu entendo um pouco. Eu gosto da sua pista de corrida!!!
Meu favorito pilito eh Ricardo Pedro, quarenta tres da STP.
Dozentos victorias.
Sete campeonatos.
Rei da NASCAR.

www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:
(thanks to my wife for spell checking me.)


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi my european friend ! :thumbsup:

I'm french, but my dad is born in Portugal too ! But sadly, I don't speak portugese


----------



## gojohnygo (Jul 19, 2010)

Slott V said:


> Welcome! When I hear the words Portugal and HO slot cars I immediately think of this amazing old track:
> 
> http://www.f1specialties.com/main/racetrack/racetrack.html


AMAZING TRACK:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Love the Porsche! The stands and tire rack look great, too!

Be sure to post more pictures

Bob B.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome from New Jersey.

I bet you can find some track over there. One of my best friends is a native from Portugal. She lives here now. Unbelievable cook!!!!

You never bought anything from the US before??


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi João,

Any new progress you can share? We love what you're doing and want to see more of your good work! 

Thanks!


----------

